# WoW - PCAbsturz nach Intro



## Vandana (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ein größeres Problem und mir fällt leider kein weiterer Lösungsansatz ein. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe mein Betriebssystem neu aufgesetzt und WoW neu installiert. Das Problem ist jetzt folgendes: Direkt nach dem Intro, wenn ich die AGB bestätigen muss, stürzt mein PC komplett ab un rebootet.

Da ich mein System neu aufgesetzt habe, habe ich in dem Zusammenhang auch alle neuesten Treiber runtergeladen. Das hat mir auch DriverAgent bestätigt. Daran kann es also schon einmal nicht liegen. Ein Test von CPU+RAM verlief auch ohne Probleme und andere Anwendungen laufen problemlos, darunter auch Spiele. Die Grafikkarte als Fehlerursache schließe ich damit eigentlich auch aus. Temperatur sieht auch okay aus.

Bei der Hardwarebeschleunigung habe ich auch schon versucht zu regeln, bringt aber alles nichts. Auch egal ist es, ob ich bloß WoW Classic installiere oder gleich mit BC. Habe mir sogar den Client aus dem Internet geladen, aber selbes Resultat. Auch das Ausführen der repair.exe hat natürlich nichts gebracht, genauso wenig wie das Löschen von WTF und WDB.
Ein Deaktivieren des automatischen Reboot liefert lediglich einen Bluescreen ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung.
Und sogar das nochmalige Neuaufsetzen des OS hat nichts geändert (wohl gemerkt, bevor ich C geplättet habe lief WoW ohne Probleme).  Und auch andere Hintergrundprogramme kann ich ausschließen, da ich die einfach kurzerhand beendet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja aber nun gehen mir endgültig die Ideen aus, wie ich WoW wieder zum laufen bringe.


Hier noch meine Systemdaten ausgelesen aus Aida32: (momentan wird DirectX 9.0 ausgewiesen - habs aber auch schon mit 9.24 probiert)

Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
    Datum                                             2008-10-08
    Zeit                                              18:29
--------[ Übersicht ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
    Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 3
      Internet Explorer                                 6.0.2900.5512
    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           AMD Athlon XP, 2000 MHz (7.5 x 267) 2400+
      Motherboard Name                                  ASRock K7VT2  (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              VIA VT8366A Apollo KT266A
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   2048 MB  (DDR SDRAM)
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI (03/07/03)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          Kommunikationsanschluss (COM1)
      Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)                          ECP-Druckeranschluss (LPT1)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series - Secondary  (128 M
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series  (128 M
      3D-Beschleuniger                                  ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)
      Monitor                                           SyncMaster 226BW,SyncMaster Magic CX226BW(Digital) [NoDB]  (HSDP610736)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller

    Datenträger:
      Floppy-Laufwerk                                   Diskettenlaufwerk
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD2000JB-00GVC0
      Festplatte                                        WDC WD800BB-00CAA1
      Optisches Laufwerk                                AS6282U ZEL820J SCSI CdRom Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                AS6282U ZEL820J SCSI CdRom Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                AS6282U ZEL820J SCSI CdRom Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                CD-RW CDR-6S48  (48x CD-RW)
      Optisches Laufwerk                                TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1712  (16x/48x DVD-ROM)

    Partitionen:
      C: (NTFS)                                         190771 MB (158702 MB frei)
      D: (NTFS)                                         76308 MB (49122 MB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          Standardtastatur (101/102 Tasten) oder Microsoft Natural Keyboard (PS/2)
      Maus                                              Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical (IntelliPoint)

    Netzwerk:
      Primäre IP-Adresse                                127.0.0.1
      Primäre MAC-Adresse                               00-00-00-00-00-02

    Peripheriegeräte:
      Drucker                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB-Geräte                                        Hama DVB-T Hybrid Stick
      USB-Geräte                                        Microsoft IntelliMouse Optical (US

   Monitor         SAM027F: SyncMaster 226BW,SyncMaster Magic CX226BW(Digital) [NoDB]
[ BIOS ]

    BIOS Eigenschaften:
      Anbieter                                          American Megatrends Inc.
      Version                                           P1.30
      Freigabedatum                                     03/07/2003
      Größe                                             256 KB
      Bootunterstützung                                 Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
      Fähigkeiten                                       Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
      Unterstützte Standards                            DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
      Erweiterungen                                     ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

  [ Speichercontroller ]

    Speichercontroller Eigenschaften:
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            32-bit ECC
      Fehlerkorrektur                                   Single-bit
      Unterstützter Speicher Interleave                 1-Way
      Aktueller Speicher Interleave                     1-Way
      Unterstützte Speichertypen                        Parity, ECC, DIMM, SDRAM
      Unterstützte Speicherspannung                     3.3V
      Maximale Speichermodulgröße                       1024 MB
      Speichersteckplätze                               4

  [ Prozessoren / AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ ]

    Prozessor Eigenschaften:
      Hersteller                                        AMD
      Version                                           AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+
      Externer Takt                                     133 MHz
      Maximaler Takt                                    3000 MHz
      Aktueller Takt                                    2000 MHz
      Typ                                               Central Processor
      Spannung                                          3.3 V, 2.9 V
      Status                                            Aktiviert
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 Socket-A

  [ Cache / Internal Cache ]

    Cache Eigenschaften:
      Typ                                               Intern
      Status                                            Aktiviert
      Betriebmodus                                      Write-Back
      Anschluss an                                      4-way Set-Associative
      Maximale Größe                                    1024 KB
      Installierte Größe                                128 KB
      Unterstützter SRAM Typ                            Synchronous
      Aktueller SRAM Typ                                Synchronous
      Fehlerkorrektur                                   Keine
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 Interner Cache

  [ Cache / Internal Cache ]

    Cache Eigenschaften:
      Typ                                               Intern
      Status                                            Aktiviert
      Betriebmodus                                      Write-Back
      Anschluss an                                      4-way Set-Associative
      Maximale Größe                                    1024 KB
      Installierte Größe                                256 KB
      Unterstützter SRAM Typ                            Synchronous
      Aktueller SRAM Typ                                Synchronous
      Fehlerkorrektur                                   Single-bit ECC
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 Interner Cache

  [ Speichermodule / DIMM1 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 DIMM1
      Typ                                               DIMM, SDRAM
      Installierte Größe                                1024 MB
      Aktivierte Größe                                  1024 MB

  [ Speichermodule / DIMM2 ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Sockelbezeichnung                                 DIMM2
      Typ                                               DIMM, SDRAM
      Installierte Größe                                1024 MB
      Aktivierte Größe                                  1024 MB

--------[ Sensoren ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Sensor Eigenschaften:
      Sensortyp                                         Winbond W83697HF
      Sensorzugriff                                     ISA 290h
      Motherboard Name                                  ASRock K7VT2

    Temperaturen:
      Motherboard                                       30 °C  (86 °F)
      CPU                                               46 °C  (115 °F)

    Kühllüfter:
      CPU                                               2824 RPM
      Gehäuse                                           2637 RPM

    Spannungswerte:
      CPU Core                                          1.65 V
      +3.3 V                                            3.22 V
      +5 V                                              4.84 V
      +12 V                                             11.98 V
      -12 V                                             -11.98 V
      -5 V                                              -4.99 V
      +5 V Standby                                      4.90 V
      Debug Info                                        67 00 C9 B4 C5 C6 C6 2E EF 80 FF 00 (01)

CPU-Eigenschaften:
      CPU Typ                                           AMD Athlon XP, 2000 MHz (7.5 x 267) 2400+
      CPU Bezeichnung                                   Thoroughbred-B
      CPU Stepping                                      B0
      L1 Code Cache                                     64 KB
      L1 Datencache                                     64 KB
      L2 Cache                                          256 KB (On-Die, Full-Speed)

    CPU Technische Informationen:
      Gehäusetyp                                        453 Pin PGA
      Gehäusegröße                                      4.95 cm x 4.95 cm
      Transistoren                                      37.6 Mio.
      Fertigungstechnologie                             6Mi, 0.13 um, CMOS, Cu
      Gehäusefläche                                     84 mm2
      Core Spannung                                     1.50 - 1.65 V
      I/O Spannung                                      1.6 V
      Typische Leistung                                 44.0 - 64.0 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)
      Maximale Leistung                                 48.5 - 74.3 W  (Abhängig von der Taktung)

    CPU Hersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/Produc...,30_118,00.html

    CPU Auslastung:
      CPU #1                                            0 %

--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    CPUID Eigenschaften:
      CPUID Hersteller                                  AuthenticAMD
      CPUID CPU Name                                    AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+
      CPUID Revision                                    0681h
      Erweiterte CPUID Revision                         0781h
      Plattform ID                                      CBh (Socket A)
      IA CPU Seriennummer                               Unbekannt

    Befehlssatz:
      AMD 3DNow!                                        Unterstützt
      AMD 3DNow! Professional                           Unterstützt
      AMD Enhanced 3DNow!                               Unterstützt
      AMD Extended MMX                                  Unterstützt
      AMD64                                             Nicht unterstützt
      Cyrix Extended MMX                                Nicht unterstützt
      IA-64                                             Nicht unterstützt
      IA MMX                                            Unterstützt
      IA SSE                                            Unterstützt
      IA SSE 2                                          Nicht unterstützt
      IA SSE 3                                          Nicht unterstützt
      CLFLUSH Befehl                                    Nicht unterstützt
      CMPXCHG8B Befehl                                  Unterstützt
      CMPXCHG16B Befehl                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Conditional Move Befehl                           Unterstützt
      FEMMS Befehl                                      Nicht unterstützt
      MONITOR / MWAIT Befehl                            Nicht unterstützt

    CPUID Besonderheiten:
      36-bit Page Size Extension                        Unterstützt
      Advanced Cryptography Engine                      Nicht unterstützt
      Alternate Instruction Set                         Nicht unterstützt
      Automatic Clock Control                           Nicht unterstützt
      CPL Qualified Debug Store                         Nicht unterstützt
      Debug Trace Store                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Debugging Extension                               Unterstützt
      Enhanced SpeedStep Technology                     Nicht unterstützt
      Fast Save & Restore                               Unterstützt
      Fast System Call                                  Unterstützt
      Hyper-Threading Technology                        Nicht unterstützt
      L1 Context ID                                     Nicht unterstützt
      Local APIC On Chip                                Unterstützt
      LongRun                                           Nicht unterstützt
      LongRun Table Interface                           Nicht unterstützt
      Machine-Check Architecture                        Unterstützt
      Machine-Check Exception                           Unterstützt
      Memory Type Range Registers                       Unterstützt
      Model Specific Registers                          Unterstützt
      No-Execute Page Protection                        Nicht unterstützt
      Page Attribute Table                              Unterstützt
      Page Global Extension                             Unterstützt
      Page Size Extension                               Unterstützt
      Pending Break Event                               Nicht unterstützt
      Physical Address Extension                        Unterstützt
      Processor Duty Cycle Control                      Nicht unterstützt
      Processor Serial Number                           Nicht unterstützt
      Random Number Generator                           Nicht unterstützt
      Self-Snoop                                        Nicht unterstützt
      Thermal Monitor                                   Nicht unterstützt
      Thermal Monitor 2                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Time Stamp Counter                                Unterstützt
      Virtual Mode Extension                            Unterstützt

    Enhanced Power Management:
      Frequency ID Control                              Nicht unterstützt
      Software Thermal Control                          Nicht unterstützt
      Temperature Sensing Diode                         Unterstützt
      Thermal Monitoring                                Nicht unterstützt
      Thermal Trip                                      Nicht unterstützt
      Voltage ID Control                                Nicht unterstützt
--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Motherboard Eigenschaften:
      Motherboard ID                                    62-P130-001368-00101111-040201-VIA_K7$K7VT2130K7VT2 BIOS P1.30
      Motherboard Name                                  ASRock K7VT2

    Front Side Bus Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            DEC Alpha EV6
      Busbreite                                         64 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                133 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   267 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        2133 MB/s

    Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            DDR SDRAM
      Busbreite                                         64 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                133 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   267 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        2133 MB/s

    Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            VIA V-Link
      Busbreite                                         8 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                67 MHz (QDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   267 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        267 MB/s

    Motherboard Technische Information:
      CPU Sockel/Steckplätze                            1
      Erweiterungssteckplätze                           5 PCI, 1 AGP
      RAM Steckplätze                                   2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM
      Integrierte Geräte                                Audio, LAN
      Bauform (Form Factor)                             ATX
      Motherboardgröße                                  240 mm x 300 mm
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              KT266A

    Motherboardhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        ASRock Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.asrock.com/product/index.htm
      BIOS Download                                     http://www.asrock.com/support/index_BIOS.htm


--------[ Speicher ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Arbeitsspeicher:
      Gesamt                                            2047 MB
      Belegt                                            480 MB
      Frei                                              1566 MB
      Ausgenutzt                                        23 %

    Auslagerungsdatei:
      Gesamt                                            3943 MB
      Belegt                                            415 MB
      Frei                                              3528 MB
      Ausgenutzt                                        11 %

    Virtueller Speicher:
      Gesamt                                            5991 MB
      Belegt                                            896 MB
      Frei                                              5095 MB
      Ausgenutzt                                        15 %


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ Samsung M3 68L2923CUN-CCC ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         Samsung M3 68L2923CUN-CCC
      Seriennummer                                      0302ACD7h
      Modulgröße                                        1024 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                          Unbuffered
      Speicherart                                       DDR SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                           PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                       64 bit
      Modulspannung                                     SSTL 2.5
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh
      Maximale CAS Wartezeit                            3.0 (5.0 ns @ 200 MHz)
      2te Maximale CAS Wartezeit                        2.5 (6.0 ns @ 166 MHz)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Nicht unterstützt
      Auto-Precharge                                    Nicht unterstützt
      Precharge All                                     Nicht unterstützt
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Nicht unterstützt
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Nicht unterstützt
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Nicht unterstützt
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Nicht unterstützt
      Differential Clock Input                          Unterstützt
      Redundant Row Address                             Nicht unterstützt

    Speichermodulhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Samsung
      Produktinformation                                http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm

  [ Samsung M3 68L2923CUN-CCC ]

    Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:
      Modulname                                         Samsung M3 68L2923CUN-CCC
      Seriennummer                                      06078DBAh
      Modulgröße                                        1024 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
      Modulart                                          Unbuffered
      Speicherart                                       DDR SDRAM
      Speichergeschwindigkeit                           PC3200 (200 MHz)
      Modulbreite                                       64 bit
      Modulspannung                                     SSTL 2.5
      Fehlerkorrekturmethode                            Keine
      Auffrischungsrate                                 Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh
      Maximale CAS Wartezeit                            3.0 (5.0 ns @ 200 MHz)
      2te Maximale CAS Wartezeit                        2.5 (6.0 ns @ 166 MHz)

    Speichermodulbesonderheiten:
      Early RAS# Precharge                              Nicht unterstützt
      Auto-Precharge                                    Nicht unterstützt
      Precharge All                                     Nicht unterstützt
      Write1/Read Burst                                 Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered Address/Control Inputs                   Nicht unterstützt
      Registered Address/Control Inputs                 Nicht unterstützt
      On-Card PLL (Clock)                               Nicht unterstützt
      Buffered DQMB Inputs                              Nicht unterstützt
      Registered DQMB Inputs                            Nicht unterstützt
      Differential Clock Input                          Unterstützt
      Redundant Row Address                             Nicht unterstützt

    Speichermodulhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        Samsung
      Produktinformation                                http://www.samsung.com/Products/Semiconductor/DRAM/index.htm


--------[ Chipsatz ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Chipsatz Eigenschaften:
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              VIA VT8366A Apollo KT266A
      In-Order Queue Depth                              4
      CAS Latency                                       2.5T
      RAS To CAS Delay                                  3T
      RAS Precharge                                     3T
      RAS Active Time                                   6T

    Speichersteckplätze:
      DRAM Steckplatz #1                                1024 MB (DDR SDRAM)
      DRAM Steckplatz #2                                1024 MB (DDR SDRAM)

    AGP Eigenschaften:
      AGP Version                                       2.00
      AGP Status                                        Aktiviert
      AGP Durchsatzgröße                                128 MB
      Unterstützte AGP Geschwindigkeit                  1x, 2x, 4x
      Aktuelle AGP Geschwindigkeit                      4x
      Fast-Write                                        Nicht unterstützt
      Side Band Addressing                              Unterstützt, Aktiviert

    Chipsatzhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        VIA Technologies, Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.via.com.tw/en/apollo/chipsetindex.jsp
      Treiberdownload                                   http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    BIOS Eigenschaften:
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI
      Datum System BIOS                                 03/07/03
      Datum Video BIOS                                  04/11/04

    BIOS Hersteller:
      Firmenname                                        American Megatrends Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.ami.com/amibios

    Probleme und Hinweise:
      Hinweis                                           Das System BIOS ist älter als 2 Jahre. Überprüfen Sie, ob Updates vorhanden sind.
      Hinweis                                           Das Video BIOS ist älter als 2 Jahre. Überprüfen Sie, ob Updates vorhanden sind.


--------[ Betriebssystem ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Betriebssystem Eigenschaften:
      OS Name                                           Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Codename                                       Whistler
      OS Sprache                                        Deutsch (Deutschland)
      OS Kerneltyp                                      Uniprocessor Free
      OS Version                                        5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 3
      OS Installationsdatum                             06.10.2008
      OS Systemverzeichnis                              C:\WINDOWS

  Komponenten Version:
      Common Controls                                   6.00
      Internet Explorer                                 6.0.2900.5512
      Outlook Express                                   6.00.2900.5512 (xpsp.080413-2105)
      Windows Media Player                              9.00.00.4503
      Internet Information Services                     Keine
      Novell Client                                     Keine
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0)
      OpenGL                                            5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-0845)
      ASPI                                              Keine

--------[ Windows Video ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  [ ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series - Secondary ]

    Video Adapter Eigenschaften:
      Gerätebeschreibung                                ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series - Secondary
      Adapterserie                                      ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series
      BIOS Version                                      BK-ATI VER008.017D.031.000
      Chiptyp                                           ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4170)
      DAC Typ                                           Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installierter Treiber                             ati2dvag (6.14.10.6860)
      Speichergröße                                     128 MB

    Video Adapter Hersteller:
      Firmenname                                        ATI Technologies Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.ati.com/products/home-office.html
      Treiberdownload                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html

  [ ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series ]

    Video Adapter Eigenschaften:
      Gerätebeschreibung                                ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series
      Adapterserie                                      ATI Radeon 9600/9550/X1050 Series
      BIOS Version                                      BK-ATI VER008.017D.031.000
      Chiptyp                                           ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4150)
      DAC Typ                                           Internal DAC(400MHz)
      Installierter Treiber                             ati2dvag (6.14.10.6860)
      Speichergröße                                     128 MB

    Video Adapter Hersteller:
      Firmenname                                        ATI Technologies Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.ati.com/products/home-office.html
      Treiberdownload                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


--------[ PCI / AGP Video ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)                                                           Grafikkarte
    ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)                                                           3D-Beschleuniger


--------[ Grafikprozessor (GPU) ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften:
      Grafikkarte                                       ATI Radeon 9600 (RV350)
      GPU Codename                                      RV350
      PCI-Geräte                                        1002 / 4150
      Transistoren                                      76 Mio.
      Fertigungstechnologie                             0.13u
      Bustyp                                            AGP
      Speichergröße                                     128 MB
      GPU Takt                                          392 MHz
      RAMDAC Takt                                       400 MHz
      Pixel Pipelines                                   4
      Textureinheiten (TMU) / Pipeline                  1
      Vertex Shaders                                    2  (v2.0)
      Pixel Shaders                                     1  (v2.0)
      DirectX Hardwareunterstützung                     DirectX v9.0
      Pixel Fillrate                                    1568 MPixel/s
      Texel Fillrate                                    1568 MTexel/s

    Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:
      Bustyp                                            DDR
      Busbreite                                         128 Bit
      Tatsächlicher Takt                                223 MHz (DDR)
      Effektiver Takt                                   446 MHz
      Bandbreite                                        7136 MB/s

    Grafikprozessorhersteller:
      Firmenname                                        ATI Technologies Inc.
      Produktinformation                                http://www.ati.com/products/home-office.html
      Treiberdownload                                   http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html


So ich hoffe, ich habe alles relevante aufgelistet


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

Überhitzung evtl. Wende dich mal ans Technik Forum in offiziellen WoW Forum. Die GMs da sind ( im gegensatz zu den anderen ) recht hilfsbereit und kompetent.


----------



## Vandana (8. Oktober 2008)

Überhitzung glaube ich nicht.
Erstens sind die Temperaturen im normalen Bereich und warum sollte mein PC eigenartigerweise immer gerade bei den AGB's von WoW überhitzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im WoW-Forum kann ich leider nicht posten, da mein Account gerade nicht aktiviert ist und ich will ihn auch nicht aktivieren, solange WoW nicht läuft.


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

Vandana schrieb:


> Überhitzung glaube ich nicht.
> Erstens sind die Temperaturen im normalen Bereich und warum sollte mein PC eigenartigerweise immer gerade bei den AGB's von WoW überhitzen?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du bei der Grafikkarte die Wärmeleitpaste nicht richtig draufmachst , überhitzt die Karte sogar schon im Windows 2D Betrieb. Andere Spiele laufen aber oder ?


----------



## poTTo (8. Oktober 2008)

kann auch ein Treiberkonflikt sein. Da du anscheinend keine Bluescreen bekommst, schau mal bitte in deinen Systemeinstellungen ob du die Option "Bluescreen" bei Fehler eingeschaltet hast. Gehe wie folgt vor :

Arbeitsplatz (rechtsklick) >> Eigenschaften klicken >> Registerkarte (Erweitert) auswählen  >> bei "Starten & Wiederherstellen" >> Button (Einstellungen) klicken >> dort dann den Haken entfernen bei [ Automatisch Neustart durchführen] >> mit [OK] bestätigen.

Dann PC rebooten und versuchen den Fehler zu reproduzieren. Sollte beim Absturz ein Bluescreen erscheinen, bitte mal die Fehlermeldung notieren. Kannste dann hier posten oder einfach mal google suchen lassen.


----------



## Vandana (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich doch bereits alles oben geschrieben.

Andere Spiele und Anwendungen, zb. 3D-Rendering laufen problemlos. Seit wann hat man auf der Grafikkarte Wärmeleitpaste?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich automatischen Systemstart deaktiviere bekomme ich einen Bluescreen OHNE Fehlermeldung

Ich vermute allerdings auch immer noch einen Treiber hinter dem problem. Nur wie kriege ich raus wo es hapert, da ich ja auch überall die neuste Version habe?


----------



## xTaR (8. Oktober 2008)

> Andere Spiele und Anwendungen, zb. 3D-Rendering laufen problemlos. Seit wann hat man auf der Grafikkarte Wärmeleitpaste?



Unter dem Kühler sitzt immer Wärmeleitpaste. Bei Referenzkühlern Doppelseitiges Klebeband was speziell dazu entwickelt wurde Wärme zu transportieren.


----------



## poTTo (9. Oktober 2008)

Bluescreen:: 

ok, hatte ich überlesen, is ja auchn wenig viel Text den du gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grafikkarte::
Zum Thema "Klebeband", das ist ja wohl absoluter Schrott, naja außer du meinst "Wärmeleitpads", aber Klebeband *oO*

Außerdem weis ich gar nicht wie man darauf kommt das der TE an seiner GraKa rumgebaut hat, also neuer Kühler ect. Weil davon hat er rein gar nix geschrieben. Weiterhin ist das Prob nur bei WoW nach dem Intro. 

Naja und Bluescreen "ohne" Fehlermeldung ist auch etwas komisch. Was mir noch einfällt wäre, mal andere Videotreiber zu installieren, DIVX, XVID ect. da dein System sich nach dem Introvideo ja aufhängt.


----------



## roguff (9. Oktober 2008)

Vandana schrieb:


> Ich vermute allerdings auch immer noch einen Treiber hinter dem problem. Nur wie kriege ich raus wo es hapert, da ich ja auch überall die neuste Version habe?



Genau daran wird es liegen. Ich habe selber einen AMD Athlon 2600+, allerdings auf ein Nvidia Board. 
Und eine etwas modernere Grafikkarte ATI 1650 Pro. 
Nur auch bei mir gibt es nichts ausser Probleme wenn ich die neuren Treiber installieren würde, daher kommt für dich erst recth nur in Frage, dir einen älteren Treiber zu installieren. 
Ich selber benutze den Catalyst 7.6 und läuft bombenstabil, und alles läuft so wie es sollte. Vor allem WoW, womit ich mit neueren Treiber nur Probs hatte. 
Erstmal den vorhandenen Treiber unter Systemsteurung - Software deinstallieren, danach lade dir "Driver Cleaner" runter, starte den rechner im Abgesicherten Modus (beim booten F8) und führe den "Driver Cleaner" aus, um auch die letzten Resten des Treiber zu deinstallieren.
Danach lade dir mal den Catalyst 7.6 runter und installiere den.


----------



## Vandana (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey tatsächlich, vielen Dank. Manchmal versteh ich die welt einfahc nicht mehr. Hab nen uralten Grafiktreiber installiert und schau an, keinerlei Probleme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke euch für die Hilfe. Auf sowas muss man erst mal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

